# It's Been A Year



## LuvaBun (Nov 6, 2007)

Perry, my sweet little man, it is a year ago today that you left us to go to The Bridge. We miss you so much. You are never far from our thoughts, and always in our hearts.

Pernod is starting to live again, but I know she still misses and loves her special little boy, and we miss seeing you two snuggle together. We will always love you and NEVER forget you. Wait for us at The Bridge, baby boy.

Much love, Mommy, Daddy and Pernod xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

:tears2: Look at that sweet nose. I know you must miss him terribly. :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 6, 2007)

That handsome fellow will never be forgotten.:hug:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 6, 2007)

That's odd because I swear I was JUST thinking about him on Sunday. 

Never a worry about him being forgotten -he's very much still in our thoughts. 

I can't believe it's been a year. It's sad to think of it that way, but just because you don't see him, doesn't mean he's not there. 

Rest assured, he will be the first one you see when your number is up.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 6, 2007)

It's been ayear already?:tears2:I still find it hard to believe he is gone.:cry4:

Remember Jan, it's not 'goodbye', but 'till we meet again'.:hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow - has it already been a year? 

I still don't have words to say....I'm so sorry for the anniversary of your loss. 

Peg


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Never a worry about him being forgotten -he's very much still in our thoughts.


This is so true. I think of your sweet boy often- he was really a special one. 

We miss you sweet Perry. :bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you :hug:. It means so much to know others remember my little boy.

Today has been tough, and I must admit I've been a bit weepy. Perry really was the sweetest boy - he never so much as nipped in all the time we had him. The most he ever did was hmmmph when he was annoyed, and he thumped a great deal. 

Carolyn, it's funny, but sometimes, when Pernod and Shadow aren't around, I sometimes feel I catch a glimpse of a bun out the corner of my eye, and kind of 'feel' a presence. Perhaps it's just wishful thinking, but perhaps ...

I know that Pernod still misses him. Even though she and Shadow have (eventually) made friends, she will never accept or love him like she did Perry.

Thanks again 

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 6, 2007)

I can not believe it has been a year since Perry left you guys. Wow, I don't know what to say but rest in peace guy.

Just remember the best times you had with him.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 6, 2007)

So call me crazy - I have that same feeling too about a couple of buns we've lost....at times..when I need them the most.

Peg*

LuvaBun wrote: *


> Carolyn, it's funny, but sometimes, when Pernod and Shadow aren't around, I sometimes feel I catch a glimpse of a bun out the corner of my eye, and kind of 'feel' a presence. Perhaps it's just wishful thinking, but perhaps ...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Carolyn, it's funny, but sometimes, when Pernod and Shadow aren't around, I sometimes feel I catch a glimpse of a bun out the corner of my eye, and kind of 'feel' a presence. Perhaps it's just wishful thinking, but perhaps ...
> 
> Jan





I think some of our biggest mistakes are made when we don't trust our instincts. I do not feel that this is wishful thinking - I think you need to trust those feelings you can't explain. 

Like I said and truly believe, he never left you. You just can't see him and when you do, you doubt yourself. Next time that happens, say hello to him and tell him you love him. He'll hear you. 

Sometimes we have to let go of logic and realize that the world and our lives and the lives of those we love so dearly is beyond our ability to see or understand. 

TRUST YOUR FEELINGS!! Look at what happened all those times you didn't and you were proven wrong. Don't try to "protect" yourself by brushing it off. That only hurts you.


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 8, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Carolyn, it's funny, but sometimes, when Pernod and Shadow aren't around, I sometimes feel I catch a glimpse of a bun out the corner of my eye, and kind of 'feel' a presence. Perhaps it's just wishful thinking, but perhaps ...



Sorry that I'm a little late with this:

Jan, I know the feeling! My first cat Misty was an outdoor cat that my friend and I took in and had taken care of. After she died, we'd actually hear a 'meow' (which her's was very specific like a "Meh" because she had an ulcer that caused her meowing to sound different) on occasion, and one day, we even saw her at the front screen door just sitting there and then she ran off. We ran after her, but she was not where.

It's nice to know they're still around and come to visit us. 

Perry was such a sweet boy, and I can tell from his photos. You really captured him for all time on the camera. His personality just shines through. He also sparked my drive to get creative again and his portrait that I drew is one of my favorite portraits I've ever done. I actually have it up in my bunnies room as well. Give kisses to Pernod and Shadow from all of us here. And hugs to you.


----------

